# Istp/intp female career path



## BD2550 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello, I'm new and trying to get the hang of this website.

Anyway, I'm a female ISTP and I'm sure this question has been posted before, but I want to know as a women what field of work did my other fellow female ISTP's go into.
Currently I am going through a quarter life crisis and just recently realized that I am an ISTP. I'm thinking of going back to college but I am very indecisive,confused and I just don't have the time to waste in college being older. When I was younger I wanted to go for auto-mechanics but was frequently discouraged because of my gender. I've always been better with hand's on stuff, growing up I built model cars, played video games, and just kept to myself. Now that I am older I haven't changed much but auto-mechanics is not something I would want to do career wise at this stage of my life, I would of loved it when I was younger, I feel too old for it now. I am thinking of going back for engineering and I'm the first to admit I hate school, H.S. was a nightmare for me partly because I hate writing, I'm terrible at expressing myself, bad grammar and usually have panic attacks when I have to write;is this normal for ISTPs?
Anyway I just want to hear from the ladies, men can chime in too, about your career choices and paths. I'm just tired of not being fulfilled in life.


----------



## cdangerfield (Jan 15, 2012)

I completely understand where you're coming from. There's so many choices and if you're not straight out of school thinking about where to put your time and energy can seem overwhelming. Actually, I just started a forum about it in the community because at 23 I don't know what to do either. Anyway, good career paths for ISTP are:

Police and Detective Work
Forensics
Working with computers
Engineers
Carpenters
Mechanics
Athletes
Entrepreneurs

If you want to do engineering, go for it. Looks like it'd be perfect for you. Good luck


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

run a search in the ISTP subforum and you'll find several threads on this topic.  most of us have had a quarter life crisis as well, so you are not alone!


----------

